# Humbug ~ Adorable Little Munchkin  3mo Brindle Lurcher Pup



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

*HUMBUG*

Meet the adorable little munchkin that is Humbug. He is a whippet x lurcher pup who was found straying with no parents or family in sight. He is approx. 12 weeks old and has a pretty brindle coat with the cheekiest face you can imagine! Humbug has been in foster care for a few weeks now, and has put on lots of weight and condition. He now looks like a very healthy puppy, and not the thin, scraggly lost boy he was when he first came. He is growing fast now, but shouldnt end up much bigger in height than a large whippet.










*~ Personality ~*
Humbug is a little sweetheart. He is an absolute delight to be around; his antics always keep a smile on your face. He is a complete mummys boy and adores getting hugs and cuddles, but also has a roughntumble side and loves to play. He is fast becoming a well balanced, grounded little pup who loves everyone and everything. He is responsive to training and has already learned his name, though like all puppies his age, he still has a slightly short attention span! In typical young puppy style, Humbug adores his naps and will just flop down on the sofa for 40 winks  and no amount of shaking will wake him!


















*~ In the Home ~*
Humbug has been in his foster home for about 3 weeks now, and is doing brilliantly. He sleeps soundly through the night, and his foster family leave him alone for periods during the day so that he won't develop separation anxiety. He is coping with this alone time quite well. As with all puppies, Humbug likes to chew, but his chosen 'toys' (slippers, chair leg, garden pebbles!! etc.) are quickly replaced with a rag dog toy which he loves. He adores his grub, and is being fed 3 or 4 meals a day. Sometimes he can get a bit grumpy if he doesn't want to do something, but he is learning that this is not acceptable behaviour. He has now mastered the art of house training, and will happily take himself outside to wee throughout the day. Please note that he may have a few mishaps when he first moves home, but this will stop once he becomes settled in his new home.










*~ Other Animals ~*
Humbug is being socialised with a variety of animals in his foster home, including dogs, cats, horses, hens, ducks, geese and even a pig! He gets on brilliantly with the two staffies he shares his home with, and these two older, well balanced dogs are teaching him the dos and donts of dog socialising and play. Humbug likes nothing more than to curl up with his two staffy brothers in the evening, and often shares their bed during the night. Humbug is also accepting of the family cats and is learning to respect their boundaries.










*~ Out and About ~*
Humbug is a joy to take out, and makes his foster parents proud. He enjoys being outside, exploring the vegetable patch, the long grass paddock, and hiding under the car with the resident cats! He entered his first dog show recently and was a little star with everyone and every dog there. He walks very well on a lead and collar even though he is still just learning what its for.


















Humbug would be well suited to a variety of homes. He can live with other animals quite nicely and really enjoys being around other dogs. As he is just a pup, he would benefit from an active family who would take him out and show him the world. He has oodles of potential and may have a hidden talent for agility waiting to blossom. Kerry Greyhound Connection strongly recommends that Humbugs new owners take him to training and/or socialisation classes early on so that he can continue to develop his social skills. This boy has the potential to be that perfect canine citizen and only needs a continuation of the training his foster home has started. With consistent boundaries in place from day one, Humbug is guaranteed to be that perfect family dog.










*~ Where Am I? ~*
Humbug is currently being fostered in Ireland and will be transported via Kerry Greyhounds to the UK when a suitable home offer comes up. This will be organised and paid for by Kerry Greyhounds, and we ask only for a donation to help cover costs. Please note that adopters will need to travel to our nearest collection point to pick him up, and if you are in the UK and wish to meet before adopting him, he will be fostered in the Norfolk area.

*~ Want To Adopt Me? ~*
Humbug is vaccinated, de-flea'd and wormed and a homecheck will be required as part of the adoption procedure. Due to his age, Humbug is not yet neutered, so potential adopters will need to agree to have this done once he is old enough (at approx. 6 months). Kerry Greyhound Connection may ask for a deposit on the neuter fee as a guarantee before adopting Humbug.

If you are interested in adopting little Humbug, please email me (Tam) on [email protected] for our adoption application form and information pack. Emails are usually replied to within 24 hrs. Thanks!

~~ *KERRY GREYHOUND CONNECTION* ~~

Kerry Greyhound Connection is a small voluntary organisation that has bases in Co. Kerry, Ireland and Norfolk, England. It operates through a network of volunteers spaced over Ireland, the UK and mainland Europe. We can look after approximately 70 greyhounds at any one time, in Ireland and the UK.

*Each dog is neutered, vaccinated, microchipped and given a full veterinary check before being adopted.*
We assess the suitability of all home offers, and we have homed greyhounds in Ireland, the UK, Central Europe and the USA.

Our Website: www.kerrygreyhounds.co.uk

If interested in one of our hounds, please *EMAIL* me for our adoption application form and information pack. Once you have filled in and returned the application form, we will then contact you via phone or email to discuss adopting one of our hounds in more detail.

I can be contacted through the following email:
*Email:* [email protected]
Emails are usually replied to within 24hrs.

Thank you. 
Tam
KGC Volunteer


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Omg what a real sweetie, i am just talking to my hubby and showing him this,,, 
When is Humbug due to come to Norfolk please?


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

hazel pritchard said:


> Omg what a real sweetie, i am just talking to my hubby and showing him this,,,
> When is Humbug due to come to Norfolk please?


Hiya,

Humbug is in a foster home in Ireland right now, so he will be going to the UK once we have a home offer for him. As such i dont have a definite date to give you, im afraid.

If you are interested in adopting the little guy please send me an email on [email protected] 

Thanks!
tam
KGC Volunteer


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Humbug is now reserved :thumbup:


----------

